# End of the Road



## AhVape (13/12/17)

Hello guys 

29th November was my last day Vaping.
I have had an awesome journey from twisp to iJust to Cloud Beast 

This forum, and the folks on here, have been amazing - i send/will-still send people here when they ask me advise, coz you really cant go wrong here 

Thanks again for everything Guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 26 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/17)

Congrats @AhVape , I think being able to give up vaping was my ultimate goal, but it will never happen!

Wishing you all the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/17)

All the best @AhVape . 
Like @Stosta I will never give up. Unless they discover some serious monster lurking in flavourings.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Congrats @AhVape - that is a great achievement!
Wishing you well from here!

And thanks for the comments - you are always welcome here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Congrats @AhVape , I think being able to give up vaping was my ultimate goal, but it will never happen!
> 
> Wishing you all the best!


I am also busy with my goal @Stosta , one month without vapemail. Now I can see I am earning some money

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (13/12/17)

AhVape said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 29th November was my last day Vaping.
> I have had an awesome journey from twisp to iJust to Cloud Beast
> ...


You have to follow your heart and if it tells you this is where to go then thats that.Myself however I just love it too much and unless evidence comes forth that it is very bad for ones health I'll vape on.Best of luck to you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AhVape (15/12/17)

Thanks guys - Best Vape Forum ever !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

AhVape said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 29th November was my last day Vaping.
> I have had an awesome journey from twisp to iJust to Cloud Beast
> ...


Amazing achievent bud! All the best for your future.

Just a friendly reminder, touch the stinkies again and there will be a lot of forumites at your door step to kick your ass

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AhVape (17/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Amazing achievent bud! All the best for your future.
> 
> Just a friendly reminder, touch the stinkies again and there will be a lot of forumites at your door step to kick your ass


Deal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/17)

@AhVape , please pop in down the line and let us know how its going

Been over two weeks for you. How do you find not vaping?
Do you have cravings?


----------



## AhVape (17/12/17)

Silver said:


> @AhVape , please pop in down the line and let us know how its going
> 
> Been over two weeks for you. How do you find not vaping?
> Do you have cravings?


i will do that, not killing my account just yet 

Its been hard, harder than the very first time i gave up stinkies (without a vape), but its all good now. I only find myself looking for my Vape at home.
I think with the vape, it is more the habit of having it in your hand all the time that is the biggest issue.
Will keep you guys posted - Sold all of my DIY supplies this week - so devices next


----------



## Silver (17/12/17)

AhVape said:


> i will do that, not killing my account just yet
> 
> Its been hard, harder than the very first time i gave up stinkies (without a vape), but its all good now. I only find myself looking for my Vape at home.
> I think with the vape, it is more the habit of having it in your hand all the time that is the biggest issue.
> Will keep you guys posted - Sold all of my DIY supplies this week - so devices next



Congrats again @AhVape 
Even though i am a vaping enthusiast I have huge respect for what you did
And wish you well with it

Maybe keep one device just in case - rather take a vape than light up a smoke....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (17/12/17)

WELL DONE! I remember I started vaping to quit smoking and went straight to zero but with myself being a stress-smoker it didn't last longer than 3 months that I required the nicotine to calm my anxiety at work. The goal went from quitting smoking to just staying healthy and making vaping a full time hobby of mine with the occasional calming vape that is required when working under high-stress!

It is good to hear that you have completely given up but if you one day find that urge, please don't pick up the cancer stick! Dust off your vape and give it a pull! Always try to smell like fruits or custards and not an ashtray!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/18)

@AhVape , i got an alert from you
How's it going on your side?
Keep us posted, am keen to hear


----------



## AhVape (4/2/19)

Silver said:


> @AhVape , i got an alert from you
> How's it going on your side?
> Keep us posted, am keen to hear


Just checking in after a long while. 
Still vape-free - still miss it a lot, but only when i am in the company of the the vaping community  
Glad to see this forum is still going strong  , love it !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/2/19)

Well done @AhVape . The force must be with you. I know that I would really struggle to give up vaping.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

AhVape said:


> Just checking in after a long while.
> Still vape-free - still miss it a lot, but only when i am in the company of the the vaping community
> Glad to see this forum is still going strong  , love it !



Congrats @AhVape 
Thanks for popping in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (8/2/19)

Cobrali said:


> WELL DONE! I remember I started vaping to quit smoking and went straight to zero but with myself being a stress-smoker it didn't last longer than 3 months that I required the nicotine *to calm my anxiety at work*. The goal went from quitting smoking to just staying healthy and making vaping a full time hobby of mine with the occasional calming vape that is required when working under high-stress!
> 
> It is good to hear that you have completely given up but if you one day find that urge, please don't pick up the cancer stick! Dust off your vape and give it a pull! Always try to smell like fruits or custards and not an ashtray!



Do you work in the IT industry?


----------



## Cobrali (9/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Do you work in the IT industry?


Used to work in Telecommunications. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

